
Can We Really Blame DNSSEC for Larger-Volume DDoS Attacks? - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2016/02/can-we-really-blame-dnssec-for-larger-volume-ddos-attacks/
======
Piskvorrr
Ian Betteridge to the rescue! ;)

(
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)
)

